# Canopy Questions



## acidjed9 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi I'm going to building a canopy for my 125 Gallon Fish tank and have some questions.

1. Looking at some of the ones built alot of people install fans in them. Why?

2. Do I have to worry about too much weight on the tank?

3. what do you do for wiring (If the lights are part of the install), is there a way to get them all to turn on with one switch?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The fans serve to cool down the lighting. High-wattage lighting for a reef tank or planted tank can put out a lot of heat that can mess with your aquarium temp. 

You do have to worry about the weight, sort of. The aquarium walls can handle a lot of weight as long as the weight is pressing straight down on the walls. For example, that canopy porksnorkel built is designed so that all of the weight of the canopy comes straight down on the tops of the walls. If you don't do this correctly, uneven weight distribution can stress the walls of the tank and cause problems in the long run. Also, it's best to try to minimize the general weight as much as possible.

I'll have to let someone else answer the wiring question as I'm no electrician.


----------

